
Show HN: Managing Linux server on the go with your smartphone - wcchoi
https://github.com/wcchoi/swell.sh
======
throwaway13000
Looks cool. Will try it sometime. I have been wanting to do something (auto
complete) for desktop linux terminals (gnome-terminal) and such. I could not
even get to compile gnome-terminal on my corporate linux box.

Now all we need is a good dev environment on smartphone for backend coding.

